# Packing and Crating > Crate Shipping and Storage >  Air Freighting Magnets?

## Chris Barber

Hi,

Does anyone have experience with air freighting pieces that contain magnets of respectable size? I hear that magnets are considered hazardous materials on flights, due to the interference they can cause.

In this case, the magnets are contained in an architectural model. I'm wondering if I can line the model's crate with something that would meet all regulations...

Thanks,
Chris

----------

